# Central Florida Bible Camp Fundraiser



## razzle1954 (Nov 8, 2020)

Great time smoking butts , baby backs, and a couple cases of chicken for a fundraiser to renovate cabins , build a new cabin & remodel an existing swimming pool . Turned out Great....

 We even had a few turkeys watching while we pulled butts


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 8, 2020)

Gotta love cooking to help others.  Well done


----------



## zippy12 (Nov 8, 2020)

did the turkey live?


----------



## Jabiru (Nov 8, 2020)

That looks like a great cook up there. Looks like you had an early start with the smoker.


----------



## tag0401 (Nov 8, 2020)

As a Shriner we do tons of BBQ fundraisers. I alway love the time spent around the smoker with a good group of people coming together for a good cause. Y’alls pork looks great!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 8, 2020)

Good job and a great cause.  Smoking for fundraisers are always a fun event.
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2020)

Great job & that’s a nice looking rig too!
Al


----------



## razzle1954 (Nov 9, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Great job & that’s a nice looking rig too!
> Al


I appreciate that


----------



## razzle1954 (Nov 9, 2020)

tag0401 said:


> As a Shriner we do tons of BBQ fundraisers. I alway love the time spent around the smoker with a good group of people coming together for a good cause. Y’alls pork looks great!




Appreciate that and it did turn out great.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2020)

Beautiful Vittles for a Fine Cause!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## kilwe (Jan 30, 2022)

razzle1954 said:


> *Great time smoking butts , baby backs, and a couple cases of chicken for a fundraiser to renovate cabins , build* cinema hd _*a new cabin & remodel an existing swimming pool . Turned out Great....*_
> 
> We even had a few turkeys watching while we pulled butts


Cooking for the others is really great and superb. Love this.


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 30, 2022)

Darn good looking cook and for a  good cause always adds a little extra good flavoring to it. Tom better watch out.....Bet there was room for some drumsticks and breast on there some where.
Jim


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 30, 2022)

Great job, beautiful butts and I really dig the rig! I’m wondering if the Turkeys were double checking if they were on the menu!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 30, 2022)

That looks amazing. Great cook for a great cause.


----------



## jamesthomas171 (Oct 27, 2022)

We hold numerous BBQ fundraisers as Shriners. I always enjoy hanging out with friendly folks who are working toward a same goal while smoking. Your pork looks delicious!


----------



## NefariousTrashMan (Oct 27, 2022)

Awesome looking food and for a great cause good job man. I love the set up as well.


----------



## negolien (Oct 27, 2022)

razzle1954 said:


> Great time smoking butts , baby backs, and a couple cases of chicken for a fundraiser to renovate cabins , build a new cabin & remodel an existing swimming pool . Turned out Great....
> 
> We even had a few turkeys watching while we pulled butts


Nice to see there are still people out there doing things to help others. Thanks for sharing..


----------

